# Monday Night Floundering



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Dauphin Island North side....


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Glad somebody found them. I saw you at the Circle K when we hit the island. We made a quick trip but because of motor issues wasnt able to go far from the hole. Picked up 2 and that was it, was gone by 10pm. Looks like we were the only ones that had a bad night. Congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Now that's a nice mess of fish


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Fulish850 came over from Pensacola. He is one giggen kinda guy. Another pic...


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

what depth are most of those flatties?? We seem to see most of ours in 2-3 feet of water.. just curious.. we fished the night before at pensacola pass and caught 4.. missed a few..


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Anywhere from two foot to four inches. Most less than a foot.


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

wow what a bunch of fish.
we only got one pretty decent size one last night. along with a bunch of mullet and a couple sheephead


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Were they all as big as the big one In they pic. They all look about the same size


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

You da man!


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

The hoss was 24" - all were good sized but he was "da man". That night anyway...


----------



## Bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

I think I parked next to you rook, i was the last one to leave. Ended up with 8 flatfish with a couple slabs and 2 sheepheads.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

From all the posts seem like there were a few folks chasin Flatties around the Island last Nite.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

MAN on bed rest now shoulders hurts like B , great night great fun . many fish got away tho , lost of beautiful redsfish around next time im gonna bring a rod an some Gulps , thanks agian Jonh


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome Job
My boats been down and this post just killed me. Hope to have things back in order tomorrow, and then will have to get conditions right. Hope to get in a couple of more trips before they hit the gulf.
Great Job
bamafan611


----------

